# John Campbell Horse Dealer



## NaughtyNative (5 June 2017)

Does anyone have any experience or information about this dealer, based just outside Edinburgh.I am thinking of going to view a ride and drive pony he has for sale...any info good or bad greatly appreciated before I make the journey to view as only seen what's on his Facebook page ..Thanks


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 June 2017)

I'd be interested too-he had quite a nice sort on there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Regandal (6 June 2017)

Just make sure that you get a thorough vetting done,  including bloods.


----------



## NaughtyNative (6 June 2017)

Thanks for reply ,Always had vettings done and unfortunately haven't found anything apart from my current horse of 17yrs that didn't fail,all been at dealers yards so hence very wary of them and private sale unless via word of mouth.


----------



## Pen (6 June 2017)

No direct experience of that dealer but I recommend joining fb groups such as Horse Dealers Scotland good and bad, Dodgy Dealers UK for information.


----------



## sprytzer (6 June 2017)

Quite frequently pops up on my Facebook along with Sarah Ashe....would do your homework before setting off, plenty on google about their dodgy dealings!


----------



## NaughtyNative (6 June 2017)

Thanks for that info,have done some "research" and don't think I will be making the trip to view anything from him .


----------



## Jenni_ (8 June 2017)

Absolutely, do not, go anywhere near them. 

I went with a friend to view a pony and put it this way were weren't there very long, and had to go via hospital on the way home!


----------



## NaughtyNative (8 June 2017)

Thank you for your feedback, haven't heard back from him since I started asking questions about one of his horses ??


----------



## doodle (15 July 2017)

Another vote to stay away. Very very far away!!


----------

